# would you tell/would you want to be told?



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

Sometimes a person brings there 'mix' breed to be groomed and asks 'so what breed do you think he/she is?' then times that someone brings a dog they say is one breed on the ph, then then I see it and I know thats not what it is. Last night a lady brought her dog to me which on the ph she said it was a schnauzer, when she came I saw it wasn't a schnauzer. To me it looked like maybe a cross between a welsh corgi and a norfolk terrier, or possibly the cairn terrier. Any way if you were the owner would you want to be told if the dog wasn't the breed you thaught, or as the groomer would you tell the owner? Personally if the person asks - i will tell, if not I don't want to disapoint the owner. Any one have this happen to them?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

For the sake of your business, I would say just let them believe what they want, as long as that belief isn't harming the dog in any way (I can't imagine how it would). If they actually ask, then be honest but not condescending. 

Personally I always find it interesting to hear what people think my dog is, but then I'm pretty upfront in saying that I have no idea what breed she is, just that she's one fine dog.


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

Shaina said:


> For the sake of your business, I would say just let them believe what they want, as long as that belief isn't harming the dog in any way (I can't imagine how it would). If they actually ask, then be honest but not condescending.
> 
> Personally I always find it interesting to hear what people think my dog is, but then I'm pretty upfront in saying that I have no idea what breed she is, just that she's one fine dog.


I didn't tell her what I saw in the dog, as she didn't ask. Thank you for your imput.


----------



## justagirl21 (Jan 19, 2008)

I had a dog in the other day, where the owner told me over the phone, was a Maltese cross so I booked it in under the grooming price of AUD$49.50. So later on, I looked this dog up on our computer database to get the details and we usually charge AUD$60.50 so I'm thinking this much be a pretty big Maltese cross to be bumbed up to the next price catagory. Anyway few days later and the appointment time rolls in and the lady came in with her "Maltese" cross and I looked at it and it was about the size of a large Cocker, black and white coloured fur with thick curly Bichon/Poodle hair! I can tell you this was NO Maltese cross. I didn't say anything to her purely because she knew she was paying extra, and she (judging on the condtion of the fur) knew how to take care and brush this particular type of coat, so I felt there was no real harm being done by her thinking it was a Maltese cross..


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow! I feel better knowing I'm not the only one who'd "keep it to myself".


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

When I first got my "shih-tzu" every one would say oh how cute. Is she a Lahaso Apso? And I would say now she is a "shih-tzu" I remember feeling kinda irritated and so many people saying she was not. I figured it was just because her color is not typical as she is I guess brindle. Anyway as she grew I saw that maybe she is not she is not perprotioned like one. Her legs are pretty long and she is really big for a "shih-tzu" To me now I think she looks like a "shih-tzu" mix and now when people ask I will say "I was told she is a shih'tzu but I am not sure. Some times on the board I say she is a shih-tzu. Still I think maybe she is just not very well bred.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

depends on the owner sually you can tell if a person will be offended by it. for example if the person your talking about wanted a schnauzer cut then i would say something about it not being a schnauzer. as long as you are always nice i dont see why people would care if you were just trying to educate them


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I met one guy at the dog park yesterday that brought in a silly pit/boxer puppy. He kept telling us that it was an "English Boxer," there is not such thing but the guy genuinely believed that. 

My guess is that if a groomer would try to tell him the truth, on top of hurting the poor man feelings they would also loose his business.


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

Everyone is making good points, The lady ended up only wanting one length all over then the schnauzer eyebrows... lol but if she does end up deciding on the schnauzer cut in the future, I will do what i do with anyone else show them an example on a picture of another dog I did and let her decide. Thank you all for replying I hope to still see more responses.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

The other day I was at my vet's office and the receptionist was filling out the paper work for a new client. This woman had a black and tan Pom/Spaniel mix. It had a pom's long muzzle and the coat of an English spaniel. Kinda cute dog. When the receptionist asked the woman what breed it was the woman answered - Pekingese! I had to turn away and bite my tongue.  No, I didn't say anything, though I would love to know what the vet thought of this 'Peke'.


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

NeedleNoseLuvR said:


> The other day I was at my vet's office and the receptionist was filling out the paper work for a new client. This woman had a black and tan Pom/Spaniel mix. It had a pom's long muzzle and the coat of an English spaniel. Kinda cute dog. When the receptionist asked the woman what breed it was the woman answered - Pekingese! I had to turn away and bite my tongue.  No, I didn't say anything, though I would love to know what the vet thought of this 'Peke'.


Oh my gosh! maybe she will see a picture of a true Pekingese in the vet's office.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

well, we once had this customer come in and ask why the hair on top of her 7 month old shih tzu wasn't growing. and we all blankly stared at her and her dog (and laughed a little inside) and politely told her that her dog wasn't a shih tzu. it was more than likely a pekingese/shih tzu x. she swore up and down that she saw the parents and they were both shih tzus and that she had papers on the dog. all that good stuff. well, come to find out she just got scammed at the breeder. i felt so bad for her.

ETA: i also forgot about this guy i saw at the park once who swore up and down he had a Brindle Lab puppy. he said mom was a black lab, and dad was a yellow lab and voila! brindle lab! i just smiled and nodded.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't tell the owner unless they ask...and I have seen lots of 'purebred' dogs which definitely were not what the owners claimed they were!!! 

I did a 'schnauzer' one day, that I know was likely a cocker poodle mix...she was a sweet dog though...


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Love's_Sophie said:


> I don't tell the owner unless they ask...and I have seen lots of 'purebred' dogs which definitely were not what the owners claimed they were!!!
> 
> I did a 'schnauzer' one day, that I know was likely a cocker poodle mix...she was a sweet dog though...


I'd like to see a cocker/poodle mix with a schnauzzer cut, LoL.


----------



## TollerSunny (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm not in your business, I'm dog instructor. But I know incidences too. I say the owners what the dog is for a breed whether they ask or not.
But in place of you I would don't say it.


----------

